# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  تعلم الفرنسي صوت وصورة بدون تحميل

## وفائي لعلي

السلام عليكم 

تفضل تعلم الفرنسي

http://st-takla.org/Learn_Languages/...Fehres-04.html

----------


## روح تائبهـ

تسلم يمينك اخوي وفائي لاعدمنا جديدك يارب
تقبل مروي ولك خالص تحياتي...

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

مشكوور اخوي على الموقع المفيد
نتعلم كم كلمة لناا عشان لسنز الفرنسي
لا عدمنااا جديدك المتميز

----------


## مريم الطموحة

نشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذه الدروس القيمة والمفيدة .جزاكم الله خير

----------


## حنين بلا شوق

مشكور أخوي وفائي لعلي 
على هذه الموضوع الرائع جداً 
و الموقع الرهيبه لمـا يحتوي على معلومات جميـلة 
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
عساك على القوة 
تحـــياتي
حنين بلا شوق

----------


## مريم الطموحة

salem alaikom          comment faire un commentaire sur un texte.repond moi svp

----------


## مريم الطموحة

من فضلكم من يعرف كيف نسوي تعليق على نص فرنسي لا يبخل علينا ارجو الرد سريعا

----------


## عبدالحليم

والله شي حلو  ياريت بس يكون في متل هيكي لغه انجليزيه بالتوفيق من كل قلبي اختي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تسلم ع الطرح الروعه ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآك  ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## عقلة الإصبع

يعطيك العافيه 
على الموضوع 
ننتظر يديدك

----------


## azzam-d

*مشكور حبيبنا شي جميل جدا وعمل تشكر عليه*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكور 
والله يرحم والديك

----------


## كبرياء

يـ ع ـطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ع الطرح ..!
لآعدمـ ..

----------


## تحطيم كول

مشكورين

----------


## بنوته كيوته

يسلمو خيي على الموقع الحلو والمفيد..

----------

